

Did Microsoft put a final nail in the coffin of its mobile developers? - bkovacic
https://medium.com/@brunokovacic/did-microsoft-put-a-final-nail-in-the-coffin-of-it-s-mobile-developers-c9ee6f3bb89c

======
crojach
I highly doubt that all functionality will be a 1:1 port but most things
should work. Win10 has all things to be a quality OS and it's "universal"
approach might be a real hit which will force developers to take the platform
more serious.

~~~
bkovacic
Yes. That's what I was trying to emphasize - I won't be perfect, but it will
be good enough until the platform gains traction.

